# LED or LCD In a range of 30-35k



## wweeww (May 25, 2012)

I'm planning to buy a hdtv and have a budget of rs.35,000 [max].
I've just a few basic knowledge about tv's and the various terms and terminologies used on the product sites left me all confused :s .
I'm interested in the overall performance of the product and not any particular feature. After going through a few articles and user reviews , the one thing i know is that SONY is no more the preferred brand for HDTV's so i'm considering PANASONIC, LG, TOSHIBA and SAMSUNG. 
Kindly suggest me some models.
thanks


----------



## aroraanant (May 31, 2012)

What you want.I think you want a 32" TV.
You can get Samsung 5 series LED 32D5000 for around 37-38k


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 3, 2012)

i suggest u extend ur budget to 37, then ur tv will be connectable to Wifi And LAN

Samsung - UA32D5000PRMXL : Samsung Televisions : Samsung - UA32D5000PRMXL Price/Deals in India - Compare India


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 3, 2012)

get LG 32LK450(32"screen,full HD 1080p 3 x HDMI ports,20W RMS sound)
or
LG 32LK430(32"screen,full HD 1080p 3 x HDMI ports,30W RMS sound,USB/HDD play)


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 4, 2012)

You can get 32D5000 for 35.5k from ngpay(mobile app)


----------



## wweeww (Jun 9, 2012)

Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D580K4R Television | Television | Flipkart.com

Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LED 32eh5000 Television | Television | Flipkart.com

Panasonic 42 Inches HD Plasma TH-P42X30D Television | Television | Flipkart.com

Which one among them ?
n plz tell me if i missed some other good product.
Sony 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32CX420 IN5 Television | Television | Flipkart.com

Sony 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32NX520 IN5 Television | Television | Flipkart.com

Samsung 32 Inches HD LED UA32D4000N Television | Television | Flipkart.com

Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LED 32eh5000 Television | Television | Flipkart.com

Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D550K1R Television | Television | Flipkart.com


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 10, 2012)

wweeww said:


> Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D580K4R Television | Television | Flipkart.com- *It is the best LCD out there*
> 
> Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LED 32eh5000 Television | Television | Flipkart.com- *Its available for around 33k in local market, so that makes it a cheap and good LED TV out there but not the best.*
> 
> ...




Why don't you get Samsung LED 32D5000, in local market it will cost you 37k but if you want it at that price you should be very good at bargaining.Or else get it from ngpay(mobile app) for only 35.5k after 10% cashback

And if you want something big then get this:
Samsung 43 Inches HD Plasma PS43D450.
Its the cheap and best plasma out there and it has got pretty good reviews also. The only disadvantage in this is it is HD and not Full HD


----------



## sandynator (Jun 10, 2012)

wweeww said:


> I'm planning to buy a hdtv and have a budget of rs.35,000 [max].
> I've just a few basic knowledge about tv's and the various terms and terminologies used on the product sites left me all confused :s .
> I'm interested in the overall performance of the product and not any particular feature. After going through a few articles and user reviews , the one thing i know is that SONY is no more the preferred brand for HDTV's so i'm considering PANASONIC, LG, TOSHIBA and SAMSUNG.
> Kindly suggest me some models.
> thanks




Samsung 5 Series 32 Inch LED*[the screen panel is hard]* is good option @ 34k-35k from Croma, Mumbai.

I saw one Panasonic 32 led with IPS panel at croma @ 41k but could bargain  for full cash payment for that. so can expect upto 38k from local dealer. panasonic though excellent products are moving slow off the shelf so can expect good bargain....


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 14, 2012)

In samsung and lg you can get you 32 inchs led tv you will get but you can extend you budget you can get some more better features you are buying a tv at once not for every month or every year better to take once a good features tv.


----------

